# Colonoscopy and EGD Yesterday



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi EveryoneI had my first ever colonoscopy yesterday along with an EGD (upper endoscopy) It wasn't that bad I guess, although the prep was easy for me. My doctor has you drink half of the prep 2 nights before and half the night before. And you are on a liquid diet from noon 2 days before. It makes the prep much easier to endure. I was really worried about the EGD as they do it first and they put a tube down your throat. It wasn't that bad at all, he sprayed my throat with a numbing agent first and I just concentrated on breathing. This test was more annoying than painful. I was awake though the whole thing though.I was also awake through the colonoscopy and remember groaning out loud numerous times and being ignored. I think they believe you dont know you are in pain, that the moaning is more of a sub concious reaction but let me tell you I could feel it. I heard the doctor tell the nurse in recovery that i had 6 of versed so if I have this procedure again I will be asking for a different drug or more of the versed.My procedures were at 12:30pm, I was released from the hospital at 3pm and I had severe stomach/abdominal pains and cramping until about 10pm so I guess that part was normal or only a little worse than normal from what I've read. Just make sure when you are done the procedure you are going straight home to lie down. I found it better with my knees bent either on my side or my back.I forgot to put what they found as it is a long list:Acid reflux-GERDHiatus HerniaHemerroids-oh goodieesophagus/stomach and intestinal spasmsdiverticulosisstomach inflammationnumerous biopsies were takenone polyp was removed-Dr believes it was pre cancerousIBS diagnosed officiallyI hope this helps people. Let me know if you have any questions.Ami


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

So you are not a chicken after all! LOL. Glad to see that it all went fine.


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

LOL I never want to do it again though without more/better drugsWhen are you having yours?


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

end of the month... i sure hope they give me drugs that will make me loopy...


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Im already loopy lmao I just want to be asleep


----------

